
KDE 4.2.0 Release Announcement - jawngee
http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/index.php
======
dfranke
The UI screenshot looks like a Vista knockoff. For the love of FSM, why would
_anyone_ knock off Vista's UI?

~~~
anc2020
Hehe, no-one. But KDE are probably right to show a Vista knockoff. People like
you and me already know its customisable, but people who use Vista might see
it as a slightly nicer looking version of what they've got and be more tempted
to try it.

~~~
trapper
I don't like the vista look, but this looks like a toy compared to it.

I hate to be critical, but those desktop & taskbar icons just ruin it. They
are like the retarded child of apples icons, and you can almost guarantee they
were drawn by a programmer not a designer.

I use linux every day and wish a great designer or two would work with them
and gnome to give it the "polish" of other operating systems. A pixel here and
there makes a huge difference if you ask me.

Other nitpicks: taskbar text should be vertically centered. Consistency in
font appearance is a must. Text on the mail window seems to be off vertically
by a pixel or two. The clock text is far too prominent. Etc etc etc...

------
martythemaniak
Ubuntu/Gnome user here:

You know, I really love the idea of KDE, their philosophy and recent
developments and progress they've made... but I've tried KDE 4.1 and I can't
make myself use it. Its superficial but I think its their visual style that I
find somewhat off-putting.

I wish I had the time/drive and visual design skills to build a complete KDE
4.x theme, something far visually smaller, simpler and more minimalistic than
what they have. I really like Google Chrome's motto ("Content not Chrome"),
but haven't found a KDE look to satisfy that. The default ubuntu theme is also
bad from this perspective, but it can be brought under control with this:
[http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/11/04/clearlooks-compact-
gnome...](http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/11/04/clearlooks-compact-gnome-theme/)

~~~
niels_olson
Get Cloudcity, made by the same guy who made Baghira, Thomas Lubking.
<http://cloudcity.sourceforge.net/>. Best KDE theme, period. You have to
compile it from source, but it's definitely my favorite KDE4 theme. Much
cleaner than Oxygen. I just wish the KDE guys would do more to support it.

------
PieSquared
What I'd like to see is _innovation_ in the UI field. Trying new, interesting
ideas. Maybe even doing away with some of the old ideas - like the way KDE got
rid of the desktop as a file-storage place. (Instead, allowing a widget to
display any folder)

~~~
vegai
Behold:

<http://www.suckless.org>

<http://xmonad.org>

------
froo
Great - can't wait to upgrade when I get home.

